# Totally off subject ....................



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

So, just wondering who else out there is UNEMPLOYED in Ontario right now ??? Don't you just love trying to find a job and there isn't any !!!! and if there is you need 3yrs of college for a $10.25/hr job !
I can personally say I can't wait to vote this coming season - I know it won't change much off the bat but hopefully it will help ! I just can't believe 5-8yrs ago Ontario was Booming and now look at it - Kinda depressing !!!! I wonder if I can get a " unemployed " discount from the MNR this year to get cheaper tags ???? lol' - they wouldn't want to do that now cause thats money that's not going into there pocket " I Fogot " !
My rant is done - feel free to carry it on.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Was listening to the news yesterday about unemployment in the U.S.A. There are now more people living under the poverty level right now than in the last 52 years.Because we are trading partners with the US and many of our jobs are Us company owned.When they hert we hert as well.Hope you find work soon,and a good rant helps let some steam off.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sooner the usa and Canada keep manufacturing in their own countries and implement embargoes and very HEAVY TAXES on companies in Canada that have their goodies manufactured off shore.. and also trying not to be a bigot.. close the doors to immigration which is a financial drain on the country FOR ALL CANADIAN CITIZENS...no matter what nationality you are..at least better screening and less numbers for a while.. imho ...


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

My company has been trying to hire an experienced service specialist for more than a month. Starting pay is over 30K plus commission, unlimited use of company vehicle, gas and insurance all paid for....I doubt if my manager has a single qualified applicant.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Manufacturing in this country and the US has hit an all time low and I highly doubt it will ever recover to what it used to be. China, India, Mexico and there cheap labour has pretty much killed manufacturing in North America. I've been a skilled tradesman (toolmaker and supervisor) for over 25 yrs and see and hear first hand from other shops along with suppliers just how bad it is. In the past 5 years there have been a tremendious number of shops throughout North America closing up. Large and small shops are having to quote so low on jobs, just to have a hope in trying to bring some work in and not have it sent overseas to be made. Raw material prices, overhead and supplies have continued to go through the roof and just trying to break even on a job by job basis is tough. 
Classichunter has hit it right on the head in my opinion as well. The system or lack of system in this country is getting raped each and everyday and more or more people would rather just go on unemployment then get a fulltime job and make minimum wages. The politicians just seem to turn a blind eye to whats happening or don't seem to give a rats *ss as they are just looking for their own well being.
Trying to find skilled or competent people to do the job is hard enough and then when you find a qualified or ideal person for the job, you're forced as an employer to offer them low wages just so you can be competitive in the market. 
The colleges and universities are also full of young people with lots of drive and desire ready to enter the workforce in a few years and pay off their huge 
3+ year education debt they have accumilated. The sad part is there will not be any work for them if the ecconomy continures it downward spiral. Any of the low paying part time jobs will already have been taken by immigrants and if the goverment has their way, companies will be wanting to reap in some of the government incentives to hire a skilled immigrant. I'm not trying to sound like a racist, just stating an opion from what I see and hear around me on a day to day basis.
I just hope that someday soon and for the sake of our kids the politicians that run this country will pull thier head out of their a** take a good look at what Trudeau started.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

dssbb hit it on the head when trudeau started this multi culture cr-p now we pay benefits to whomever and now they are willing to give 10 k to some one to hire a new immigrant that probably isn`t skilled in the work force as of yet.. Sorry but if you can`t add to the country then well am I allowed to say it ???? remember to VOTE all of you and also lobby your mp e-mail him daily and request a response and cc your self every message you send if you have an issue... he probably has his own agenda but we are capable to change SOME of this because every one of them said they where accountable.. if not publicly ask them to resign immediately do quote them with one of their own statements or propaganda pamphlet they used to get elected then its in print.. I`ve been involved with city politics for years and yes you can win if you don`t back down and can justify and verify your statements.. let me tell you its a chore but very gratifying to see some one not re-elected .. wow better check my blood pressure and lie down Holy crap who started this thread.. lol lol


----------



## whitetail2nitro (Oct 23, 2003)

Happening all over in the G8 countries. Citizens in those countries are too spoiled....people who have worked for quite a few years and/or educated don't want to work for under $20.00+/hr. Which I don't blame them.....because everything is going up here (Except our salaries!!!!). Companies are sending all the work to 3rd world countries because labour is cheap....and there're practically no safety policies, insurance, unions and pension plans etc.....which all benefit the companies that operate there. And the bottom line is important to the companies because if it's huge....the investors invest in them.

As for the immigration "Problem"....no problem there till different governments wanted their votes. Used to be you've to work to "Store" up your Unemployment Insurance and Old Age Pension (For immigrants and citizens).....now most of them are getting it free even if they haven't worked a day in their lives. When times were great....the immigrants worked at jobs that nobody wanted. And they spent their income which helped the economy. When times are bad....suddenly all the the immigrants are stealing all our jobs and putting the pay rate down.

This is just a generalization of what's happening....definitely more to it.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Little info for those that don't what I've been going through the last few years.... quit a trade to go to Ford Mo. Co.. Worked steady for almost 7 years then indefinite layoff before the economy went to heck. Took buyout and got into my dads Union and started as a first year apprentice. Up and down work wise with my longest layoff totalling about 9 months. Worked about half the year so far and am at 3rd year rate. Likely gonna get laid off for a bit and hope its no 9 months again. Similar to what many in NA are going through...yadayadayada... 
With this new economic reality of a global economy we are reaping what our governments have sewn. We demand everything at the bottom dollar and are always searching for bargains and having it all right now. We don't buy things that last or support our local or National economies because we all 'can't afford to'. Me and my wife (who has a steady job thank god!) are starting to change our buying habits of buying less, paying more for what we do buy will be quality and made to last. That usually menas it is built in NA at least and we feel we are doing our part to help things along. By less, pay more and support your neighbors and a country that has human rights, enviornmental laws, freedom etc. etc.
Bothers me that politicians can vote themselves raises when the rest of us are getting hammered by the recessions, taxes other assorted BS. 
Everyone loves a $99.00 television set untill its the plant you work at that packs up and goes to China so it can drop its prices to stay competitive.
So I'd have to say I agree.... rant mode off for now.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Our standard of living is going into the toilet for many reasons. The middle class is disappearing.

My Grandparents must be rolling in their grave seeing what this country has become.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You can't point a finger at one or two or three things and say "see, that's what caused it all". It's a perfect storm of a combination of many factors. 

Rising energy prices because of dwindling affordable oil reserves.
Capitalism gone wild, leading to rising housing prices, leading to both parents in a family having to work to afford the mortgage.
The near death of the auto industry - cars are better and unfortunately for the industry, last longer so fewer people are buying new ones, so fewer need to be made.
The rise of the far eastern economy and industrial power, making products far cheaper than we can produce here. Also gobbling up all of "our" oil. 
Improvements in technology that were supposed to let us have a 3-day work week, where instead we work a 6-day week, with one person doing the job that used to take 4 people.
Companies suddenly realizing that they don't have to offer job security and benefits - they can hire 2 part-timers to do the job of one full timer, and save on benefits and wages.
Government employees with locked in wages at well over the going rate causing governments to constantly be in a deficit situation.
Overzealous bureaucrats over-regulating some industries, making it difficult to afford to do business.
Easy credit leading to defaults, bankruptcies.
Just plain overpopulation.

I could go on...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

A few years ago I was laid off due the economic downturn. Took six months to find a job. I'm on my fourth job since then. All changed by choice except the one I'm currently at. I was let go a month and a half ago. Found a new job in two weeks. Downside of this one is I half to drive an hour and a half one way to get to it. But I have to do what i have to do for my wife, little guy and me.

As a few of the above posters have already said, one of the biggest problems employers have right now is find skilled people who are actually skilled. They just don't exist. Every interview I've had in the last month all said that.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

m labonte...
if your in peel region pm me
our plant is expanding leaps and bounds
...we cant keep up...


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep skilled workers is the truth. There are none. Seems business in all there downsizing , outsourcing and cost cutting that they figured they would leave everything to our finely tuned education system to train and educate our next generation. Most Businesses do not want to invest in their people via training or business involvement - they figure they can buy it, and buy it cheap they did - How is that working for them, vicious circle isn't it.

Lots of pontificators at the top, no one to do any quality work, and we know have a generation that does math on their fingers - beautiful. 

At the end of the day you have to produce something of value, physically or knowledge based. That goes for the country as well - we have to produce something and yes that means we (business) may have to invest in our people. 

Governments unfortunately have lost control of corporations and corporations actually run the government now. I will leave the rest to the history books


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Canada needs to close the doors and put up an exit only sign, the immigrants I work with bash our country yet they stay and take our jobs. Canada only cares about how many folks they can tax not about us born n raised canadians.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hillwilly dead on .... glad some of us can say it out loud .. now lets have gov`t react or vote them out and call them out on issues asap..


----------



## usernametaken (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't say I agree with closing the doors to immigration completely. Skilled labour is what we need, anyone can drive a taxi or work at the kwik mart, and we certainly don't need any more kwik mart operators. Under the current 'point system' of immigration we are not getting skilled labour, in fact it's more likely we are inheriting the upper middle class of the developing world who quickly become disenfranchised in Canada when handed a mop and pointed at the washroom floor. The skilled labour in the developing world does not have the skills of trades we require, or recognize - and quite frankly I wouldnt let a doctor from India check my piss for kidney stones.
I doubt any highly skilled tradesman from the developed world is going to leave their union wage and benefits in the middle of a world recession and freeze their ass off in Canada. Since there is currently a shortage of jobs due to the recession it only makes sense to dramatically reduce the number of immigrants coming in, while totally revamping the system to attract the skilled labour we need. Immigration is a finite resource, this is still the best country in world to live in, let's only offer the opportunity to live here to those who have something valuable to offer.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

to the above, canada pampers these people and gives them what they want every time they pull a minority cry. change our traditions for them, change our laws because of them, change our daily lives for them. they give them grants and such with our tax dollars( I hate to go on from here ) we educate them with our hard earned $ so they can take our JOBS. Yet they still cry while they are doing our jobs and b!tch about how they are treated differently.
and yes they are treated differently, soo much in fact that we would be better off leaving our country and coming back as a refugee to be pampered...............shall I go on. In short our own country represses us and thats why its hard to find a descent JOB around here. sorry MLabonte for the ranting I'll keep my eyes open for something in the area. good luck hunting for game and jobs.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hate to say it but our school system has helped to enable our next generations as well... seems to me we all had after school or weekend jobs ..which in turn gave us structure and motivation to move on with our lives ..get a house ..get married etc etc and be a piece of the rock.. now the kids can`t tell time if its not digital.. can`t make change if the cash register is broken ...all they do is just game after school and do dick... open book exams and when did you hear of a kid being held back a year ya right.. common school systems as parent you have permission to give my kid a swat on the back of the head if he or she as girls are tougher now because they are a dick and showing no respect...do they even have detentions any more or since all the kids are bussed they can`t miss their ride or mommy or daddy will give the principal or teacher grief..but their kid was the source of the problem.. these kids are going to be taking care of us when we are old.. man hope I die quickly...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Although I agree and admit there is a shortage of skilled labour (toolmakers, millwrights, electricians etc.) in Canada as I have not only hired and looked at hundreds of resumes over the years and because of the recession and / or work shortages have also had to let some highly talented guys go.
What I've have seen in the past 10 yrs is the money which tradesmen used to be able to make is no longer there. There are some companies and trades which still do pay quite well for a skilled tradesmen, however, those are far and few between. The government has also done squat in the past 10-15 yrs to even try and attract our youth into those areas of work. To enter into a trade with an average 5 yr appprenticeship, you not only have to purchase your own tools ($3-7 k on average) , make low wages, go on unemployement for 6 weeks a year while at school with a 2 week waiting period , and in some instances, the apprentice has to pay for his books and school costs. 
With today's economy and competitive market(China, India, Mexico) and companies are also forced to keep wages lower. An average trademans wage in Ontario used to be around $75 k + year. Today, a tradesman if laid off would be lucky to find a similar job for $50 k year. 
As I mentioned above, with reguards to looking at serveral hundred resumes over the years, I can honestly state that over 90% were from India and China and majority of those resumes listed the individual as being an engineer or had taken several years of unniversity in an engineering program yet I can bet that none of them could even read a tape measure or be able to solve some basic math problems.
With the above being said and not trying to sound racist, there is a flip slide to the coin.
Today's youth are lazy....plain and simple and god forbid they get their hand dirty. The"old school" attitute in which I was brought up in and trained is no longer there. Having an apprentice tell you that he can't stay late to finish a rush job because he has to go grocery shopping doesn't cut it or as one apprentice I had a few years ago told me he couldn't stay late as he had to go pray before the sun went down.(pray you can find a new job while your at it)
As a tradesman, I am suspost to not only take someone under my wings and teach him and train him and make something out of the indivdual but then I have to listen to some lame a** excuse why they cannot stay and help finish a job off. Unfortunatly, the mentality of today's younger generation is also in a sad state of affairs.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

right with ya dssbb like I said schools don`t help us any more... and the guy that said he had to pray ..I`m sure you mentioned he would have to work overtime in the interview.. but he never mentioned the prayer thing to you.. he lied to get the job..or on his resume...go figure.. fire him and your up before the labour or human rights board...


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Just my point of view on the shortage of skilled labour, I feel lies in the hands of the business's that utilize tradesmen. Look in the want ads and you will see that everyone is looking for experienced people 3,5, 10yrs previous experience. How can they expect to hire these people when you can not get a start to begin with. Through time there will be less and less skilled tradesmen as they retire. I fully understand on a bussiness sense that experienced personnel will help out production but they better start training our youth as they enter the work force or there will be none.
As for our country's immigration procedures I have to agree with the above postings, we need to take care of our own, not to be racist but I truly believe that we need to be certain of our future.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mr. Bill said:


> Our standard of living is going into the toilet for many reasons. The middle class is disappearing.
> 
> My Grandparents must be rolling in their grave seeing what this country has become.


Sorry to have to tell you this Mr. Bill but the middle class has been gone for some time now. They all went to China and India, and Mexico. The New World Order took over when Bill Clinton was voted in, since then this whole world has begun a downward spiral.
Raymond
Raymond


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I think it started with pierre trudeau for canada .. lets just open the doors..


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Time to start changing our approach, you can't change what you can barely control. Look at what you can do.. less is more.. stop having coffee at Tim's, make your own.. 4-5$ per day is 80$ per month.. Stop eating out. Brown bag a lunch to work. Buy a smaller house.. live with less.. When I was kid our house was 700 sqf. We never ate out,.. My mom stayed at home.. that standard of living is still out there, you have to work hard at it. Give up your smart phone, the yearly cost is over one monthly payment for a car. Minimize , want what you have. The living a dream is what's causing most folks to have massive monthly payments. If you lived in the smallest house you could afford and payed it off , now that would be nice. 


Just my 2 cents


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

We live in a world of convenience and laziness.
Stop the laziness.Do it yourself.Take pride in something.
Canadians piss and moan just as much as everyone else.
Take responsability for yourself and stop blaming the rest of the world.
The Government lets them in cause they see that noone else wants to do the "**** JOBS".
I work in a with family and find it hard to believe we bust our asses 7 days a week to get buy.
There are people out there that work a hell of alot less and make a **** load more.

I agree with moose,live simple,spend less,have less,stress less.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

shakyshot... ontario moose right but your property taxes go up 4-7 % per year.. water bill in the city has doubled or 100 % increase .. hydro has doubled in 3 yrs Or 100% in 3 yrs.. now garbage pickup will be charged do I go on .. thats stuff you can`t control without speaking out and if you don`t speak out guys you won`t change it....you guys say don`t be lazy thats right.. but start at the top and you will change it..speak out... I agree with cut people off the dole or gravy train for sure. and close the doors and hate to say it japan has it right .. most of us have 2 kids but the new immigrants have 3 now and the wife is pregnat.. go figure an extra 300 per month per kid.. have a max no matter if you have 6 kids..


----------



## Evilsports (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know if I've just been lucky or what. I'm 36 years old and I've never once wanted for a job.

Maybe because I grew up shoveling grain and cow **** from the time I could walk, I'm not overly fussy so long as it pays the bills?

I got into oil/gas work 15+ years ago, and I spent one summer (2008) without work (I could have found work if I wasn't busy traveling with my wife and daughter).

Where does it say that life is fair? Where does it say that we are entitled to a good paying job right next door, with full benefits and a pension?

I've had to get on a Greyhound bus with the last of my money and change provinces just to stay in work. But I stayed working. (And I'm sure all of you have had to make similar sacrifices)

I could guarantee you with 100% certainty and honesty that unless you are physically unable to push a scrub brush or handle a shovel, you could have a job next week that would pay you $60k +.

The catch is you'd be moving to Alberta or Saskatchewan.

The drillers on these rigs out here are making $52/hr + $160/day for 12 hr shifts, plus overtime.

When I worked on the rigs, it took me a year and a half before I was a driller.

I'm not at all trying to come across as cocky or rude, don't read this the wrong way.

All I'm saying is that there is work out there. It's a matter of how badly you need it and what sacrifices you're willing to make.

As a man with a wife and three year old daughter at home I fully understand somebodies unwillingness to uproot and relocate.

I do know that if it came down to me leaving home to support them or me collecting a government check, I'd be making tracks.

As for the government killing our country, well I don't think it matters what color of sign got them elected. They're two hands in the same cookie jar as far as I'm concerned.

Kevin.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I think what we are all saying is ..yes there is work out there and we are doing it to support the dead beats and landed immigrants with our hard earned taxes.. if the expenses where in check by our gov`t then we would not pay 40-50% income tax and 13 % sales tax on everything we do or buy.. so take a dollar subtract 50 cents for income tax now 13 cents sales tax you have 27 cents of every dollar you make to pay your property tax and eat oh ya gas here in ont the 125 a litre..33%of that is tax says so right on the pump so you don`t walk in and punch the lights out of the station owner every time it goes up which is daily here..125 a litre...nice....feel good now boys.. there is no such thing as the simple life unless you guys aren`t paying your income tax or hiding money ????


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

What line of work are you in (or looking for) MLabonte?; I don't think I caught it if it was said.

The work is out there; and networking helps find that work.


----------



## Evilsports (Sep 15, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I think what we are all saying is ..yes there is work out there and we are doing it to support the dead beats and landed immigrants with our hard earned taxes.. if the expenses where in check by our gov`t then we would not pay 40-50% income tax and 13 % sales tax on everything we do or buy.. so take a dollar subtract 50 cents for income tax now 13 cents sales tax you have 27 cents of every dollar you make to pay your property tax and eat oh ya gas here in ont the 125 a litre..33%of that is tax says so right on the pump so you don`t walk in and punch the lights out of the station owner every time it goes up which is daily here..125 a litre...nice....feel good now boys.. there is no such thing as the simple life unless you guys aren`t paying your income tax or hiding money ????


You'll get zero argument from me in that regard. When a person actually sits down and adds up just how much of our money goes to the government, in one way or another, it's sickening.

Don't forget the crown corps!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I was in and out of work for 5 years, I finally started my own business and I can not keep up with it now. My wife has gone back to school this year, scarey as all hell, but in a year she will have something that will get her a good job. We are making decisions and sacrifices I never thought we would, not in a million years. But it looks like it might turn around for us in a year or so. Keep your eyes open and your ears to the ground and something will turn up! Good luck.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> Time to start changing our approach, you can't change what you can barely control. Look at what you can do.. less is more.. stop having coffee at Tim's, make your own.. 4-5$ per day is 80$ per month.. Stop eating out. Brown bag a lunch to work. Buy a smaller house.. live with less.. When I was kid our house was 700 sqf. We never ate out,.. My mom stayed at home.. that standard of living is still out there, you have to work hard at it. Give up your smart phone, the yearly cost is over one monthly payment for a car. Minimize , want what you have. The living a dream is what's causing most folks to have massive monthly payments. If you lived in the smallest house you could afford and payed it off , now that would be nice.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Gilles, I think you're spot on. We're down an income in our household for the last year or so and with simple belt tightening, we're getting by just fine. It makes me look back at how it's been for the last 10ish years and shake my head a bit at how we were doing things. Fortunately when we bought our house, I decided to limit the housing options to a house that we could carry on one income if we had to - clearly a wise decision in retrospect.

Media and communication costs that people are paying now are just out of control. I look at what friends (and kids I teach) spend on their cellphone bills monthly and I'm absolutely staggered. This is what most people consider a necessary expense and it basically didn't exist 15 years ago. Then satellite and cable pile on that and local phone and long distance. Many of my friends have household communication bills upwards of $350 monthly. Now that's covering 2 adults' and 2 kids' cellphones and cable and internet and landline. That equates to about $5000 per year pretax on an expense that simply didn't have an analog 15 years ago (well landline I guess to the tune of at most $300/year). My wife and I simplified a year ago, we don't have any cable/satellite anymore, got relatively basic cellplans, went with a VERY reasonable (but completely thorough) internet provider and switched our landline to that same internet provider. Our total monthly bill is now $115 including 2 cellphones.

The housing thing is what scares me the most though. I see all these people approved for just obscene amounts of money for their mortgages then using pretty much all of it to get "the house of their dreams". If ANYTHING happens to them financially they're in for a world of hurt. A 2% increase in interest rates in this country will just be catastrophic for so many people.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree with hoody 100%. I notice what friends are paying for in communication bills and am blown away. Also found that our hydro rate is waaaay less than half of some of our friends. Fortunatley, all of my family bills can be handled by one income. Amazing to look back at some of the old ways we used to do things when everyone was working 60 hours or more a week. I remember reading an article about 10 years ago or so about someone talking about a re-awakening in the NA economy, where household budgets were heading toward unsustainable levels....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hoody 123 right on with the mortgage quote  if rates go up we will be a second usa on mortgage foreclosures and the banks will fail as well.. because they finance them.. ok I have to know who gives you 2 cells and internet and a landline for 115 a month and what packages are they.. long distance pkg alone is 25 a month on land line which I do need and 58 for land line here in ottawa and if you want caller id 5 more and call waitng 5 more plus taxes so 93 plus tax of 10 equals 100 for a land line alone.. or is ottawa a just screw them area..???? And the worst part is most people have their credit cards maxed out to the tune of 15k or more sad scenario for sure...


----------



## Evilsports (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd be embarrassed/ashamed to post what our family pays for media and communication through an average month.

I could probably safely say that we are no more satisfied or "fulfilled" by our gluttonous consumption than Hoody is by his reasonable approach.

It doesn't seem relevant until you don't have the money coming in, then the asininity of it becomes glaringly clear. 

I try to mitigate most financial decisions with the caveat "How much longer will I have to wait to retire if we purchase this?" ukey:

We (my family personally) waste so much money in a calendar year that it makes me physically ill to consider it for too long.

Now that I think about it I'm going to add up the extent of our spending on these things just so I can rub my own nose in it and hopefully catalyze a tightening of the belt.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

media and communications??
what are we all on???


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> hoody 123 right on with the mortgage quote if rates go up we will be a second usa on mortgage foreclosures and the banks will fail as well.. because they finance them.. ok I have to know who gives you 2 cells and internet and a landline for 115 a month and what packages are they.. long distance pkg alone is 25 a month on land line which I do need and 58 for land line here in ottawa and if you want caller id 5 more and call waitng 5 more plus taxes so 93 plus tax of 10 equals 100 for a land line alone.. or is ottawa a just screw them area..???? And the worst part is most people have their credit cards maxed out to the tune of 15k or more sad scenario for sure...


I get a cellphone deal through being a teacher for $22 a month that is actually quite comprehensive, it includes far more minutes than I've ever even come close to using (I believe 200?), comes with unlimited texting, call answer and call display. I have 2 of those. I don't pay for internet access on my phone because I have wireless at home and at school I can access for free, and I can't fathom NEEDING it anywhere else, so I refuse to pay $25/month to get it and only be able to access 500MB/month at that insane rate.

I use Teksavvy for internet and landline, they're a reseller based out of Chatham that is absolutely amazing. My landline is $21.86/month and that includes all the 911, touchtone and all the other garbage that Bell nickel and dimes you for. It comes with $.03/minute long distance anywhere in North American any time, that's their basic long distance, nothing extra to pay. I have my DSL through Teksavvy as well. It's 5MB service with a cap of 300Gig per month (which, you'd have to be insane to ever blow through, I'm incredibly heavy user and have never been billed extra on usage). I believe that the going rate for that service from teksavvy is $32/month, but I have it for less because you get $1/month off for each person you refer, and I've referred quite a few people now.

Anywhere you can get Bell DSL service, you can get Teksavvy. I'm convinced the only reason people don't use them is because they're unaware of them. They're better than Bell in every way. If you have a problem, you call THEM, you get someone immediately that is both knowledgeable and relatively local. www.teksavvy.com/en/residential.asp Tell 'em Andrew Galbraith sent you (Please, cause I get a discount that way  )

EDIT: BTW, features added on to Teksavvy landlines are also FAAAAAAAAAAR more reasonable, most are only $3/month.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks hoody 123 good deals .. I should of stayed in school and been a teacher.. I will get a quote from them....


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

OP; you still didn't post up what kind of work you're looking for; I've got contacts all over Southern Ontario if I can help a brother AT'er out.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Iron Mike said:


> OP; you still didn't post up what kind of work you're looking for; I've got contacts all over Southern Ontario if I can help a brother AT'er out.


I'm looking for almost anything at this point !!! Windsor / Chatham area !!!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

MLabonte said:


> I'm looking for almost anything at this point !!! Windsor / Chatham area !!!


I have family in Windsor and Amherstburg; if you want PM me with a better idea of what you'd like to be doing or have a resume to back up and I'd be happy to put the feelers out there for you.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

MLabonte said:


> I'm looking for almost anything at this point !!! Windsor / Chatham area !!!


What kind of work were you doing? What kind of work would you prefer, general labour, skilled trade, seasonal?


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Got to gripe as well . Worked for International Truck at Chatham assembly plant . Had about 18 years there . In 2003 the company said they were going to close the plant , a pile of people were laid off as was I . I paid to take a year long course to get into another line of work . The federal and provincial offered the company a cash cow - the CAW ( our union ) negotiated a pile of concessions from the membership . ( we did not make the wages our counterparts in auto assembly made ) Everyone gave up something , some more than others . Vacation time was cut , 3 tier wages ( some stayed at full pay , other went to 65 % and would eventually be back at parity with the more senior members , then a new hire wage ( smaller hourly , less benefits and no company pension ) and then there was TPT's ( Temporary Part Time ) They worked for a small wage would get an increase of a couple bucks after learning a job and signing off ( as soon as they did the super put them on another job most of the time ) They were on call all the time ( no pay ) refused to come in ( even on very short notice ) and they were dumped .

The contract we accepted lasted 5 year ( apprx ) The company launched a new model truck that was to be the future of the Chatham plant . The brass said we needed a Flawless launch of the new product . Which is very difficult in this line of work as almost every truck is custom built ( different engine trans ie cat , cummins , max force different rear differentianls , exhaust etc . ) They beg us to work as many OT hours as possible to get their flawless launch . We pulled it off , then some of the production went to their plant in Mexico ( Escabado ) 

June 2009 the contract came to an end , the company had laid off many of the employees over the past 6 months , they now laid off the remainder indefinitely . 2 years passed with not much being said by the company or the union . August 2011 the company finally says that it we are closing Chatham for good . 

Now the company are trying to hash out severance and it sounds like they do not want to pay . They sucked up a pile of taxpayers money and got out of dodge the 1st chance they got . I am sure this was part of their business plan from square one . They are also talking about pulling out of Mexico because of political instability ( the plant is in the area were the drug cartels are killing people by the hundreds ) . I see them saying this so they can fleece the Mexican people like they did here for some Free Money .

It is hard for may of the people I know who are laid off from the plant . Who wants to hire someone 45 to 55 years of age ? Some have told me they have not been able to find any sort of work, including dishwasher .

Moving west is an option . I went that route in 1979, lived in a pickup camper for most of the winter . Try that with a 1500 watt space heater as your only source of heat . Finding a place to stay was near impossible and extremely expensive if you were lucky enough to find something . I ended up boarding with an elderly widow for just over $400 a month . I can only imaging the housing costs now .


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I work with a lot of immigrants or children of immigrants and I hate to say it but have any of you guys really worked with these people. Some of the best workers I've ever been with. Sure some are lazy dogers but no where near as bad as the 20-30 something white Canadian who has has everything handed to them with no fear of failure. You can try and blame goverments and school systems all you want but it comes down to the parents. Some of you know me and have saw my two sons at tournaments, yes they are spoiled and have lots of toys plus all the electronics but I also have no qualms of taking it away from them. They have both at times lost the privilage of certain toys includuding bows and video games bikes and list goes on. As parents we need to change this society, bring back some values to our kids, hey I still spank my kids, well not the 13 year old, he's learned...lol I'm still lucky to have a high paying factory job and to top it off I have no union to tell me what to do or fees to pay them to think for me. I will not shop at walmart and like others have said try to pay for local wares even go to farmers markets. Do I think we should let more immigrants in..no lets work on making our own youth hard working respectful Canadians!!!!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Folks, this thread strikes a cord..seeking employment through recessions is part of Canada, boom and bust cycles, ghost towns and boom towns, it's a wide cold country and just a few people to keep it. Immigration is part of Canada, I am a son of an immigrant, my daughter is has/had 3 grandparents that are immigrants, so give it a rest we all chose to be here. 

Now, the prime issue is employment. Accept that it changes, and it moves, what you do now may never be needed 10 years from now....re think your skills, your knowledge, look at what's out there, how can you transfer your skills to the newer needs...change your career, re-invent yourself, take advantage of what is happening, learn the newer things...no one will hand it to you....I have done this twice., step back, learn and excel at the next thing...just go for it, spend your energy looking ahead! sincerely hope you do, fingers crossed.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

bigugly said:


> You can try and blame goverments and school systems all you want but it comes down to the parents.


Truer words are rarely said. I (and virtually any teacher) can tell you that there's a nearly perfect linear relationship between parental involvement and student performance and behaviour. I'm not limiting this to academics either, it's seen in everything from how students treat their peers to the effort they put into their sports to the attention they give to their studies.

9 parents out of 10 at parent teacher interviews are ones that I don't need to see - their kids are the ones on the right track. Of course the obvious reason is that BECAUSE the parents ARE involved, they basically don't need to be. The parents that SHOULD be involved AREN'T, and that's the exact reason that they NEED to be.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread wasn't suppose to center any kind of race, immigrant, parental upcoming, or Country out ! I do agree with some people and disagree with others !!! My point of the topic " and everyone has there own opinion " is that there are NO JOB'S in Southern Ontario !!! and if there is they are seasonal and you can't get enough hours in to collect pogey !!! I myself am not looking to collect pogey but to have a full time job that isn't going to go down the drain in a year.
I'm rather not qualified " not enough schooling " or over qualified, but a job is a job ! I don't care if I'm over qualified to work at Tim Hortons - I need a job bud if I'm " over qualified " use that to your advantage !!!!
Is there alot of immigrants taking our lower income job's - sure, Should we close the " gates " to get us Canadian's canadian job's - sure, but then again who are we to judge these people ? I'm not judging anyone except our government !!! Our unemployment rate is through the roof !!! Free trade is great for people living on a budget " like myself " for cheaper imports but then again we are not using our own goods ! Like the bumper sticker say's - OUT OF A JOB YET ? KEEP BUYING FOREIGN ! but then again who could afford to buy Canadian goods ? !
The most a single person can get to live off in a month at this current time is $591.00 - that is suppose to pay rent/utilities/food/insurance/and any kind of entertainment ? Good Luck !!!! and the most for a couple with 2 children is $1100.00 !!! Even if you budget and budget good how is any one suppose to live off of that when moste rent is $600.00 month plus utilities !!! 
I'm sure and I'm sure we will all see the crime rate going up, more people sellin dope, and etc.... and the government says we are to blame for this ? So that is going to equal out to even more taxes cause they are going to need to hire more police and etc to try and keep this under control, also going to effect children social services cause now people are not going to be able to afford to take care of there kids !
I see Ontario going no where fast !!! People are saying go back to school, move to where the jobs are, and etc.... but how can we do that when we live pay check to pay check and can't save any money to do so...
Rant is done for now - carry on !


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I hear you man. There are no absolute one size fits all answers. Every situatiuon is diferent and you have to come up with a plan that fits you. I entered my Dads trade and am apprenticing in it. Always said that Tile Setting for a living is the last thing I'd do when I was a kid, but guess what..... you got to do what you can. There really aern't any traditional jobs out there any more that pay well anymore. Every person and Company is feling the squeeze and is trying to wring every last drop of value out of a dollar or situation. Differing levels of gov't. are complicit in that too. My suggestion is take a pay cut to work in an industry that looks to have a somewhat bright future or potential to pay more down the road. Stick with it and show them you want to be there and learn. When they give you chances to move up and maybe earn more, don't blow it. Not sure what you were looking for in this thread but here's my take.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Well; if there are any "Trades People" (renovations and restorations) willing to re-locate or travel to the London, Stratford, Woodstock, K-W regions I have plenty of work for the right individual(s). Even better if you are willing to be a Sub-Trade and work off contract under your own name.

Can't hardly keep up at the moment and work keeps coming in.


----------



## Spud28 (Nov 5, 2007)

Im losing my job in another 6 weeks as the plant is moving to the USA. I've been trying to find an apprenticeship for an electrician, but no one wants a first year. Only second or third year. And its the same way with lots of other trades out there.
Maybe Canada should do like other countries and put an age cap on immigrants coming into the country and have them show that they have a skill that can actually be used for work.


----------

